# Hedgehogs & Pregnancy



## sebian

I've had a lot of time to think today (slow day at the office) and I was wondering if there were any special precautions that pregnant women need to take when handling hedgies? As in, people tell you not to handle reptiles because of salmonella or.. breathe because of viruses floating around in the air  

Not that I am pregnant, but it was just something I thought of today.


----------



## AllQuills

I don't think so...


----------



## Zalea

I remember seeing another thread about this on another board, and I think the big concern was litter, and that maybe someone else should change the litter box if your hedgie uses one (because doctors recommend that pregnant women don't change cat litter boxes). I'm not sure what was decided about that, but I do remember it being mentioned. Other than that I've never really heard anything--but I have to be honest in the fact that I wasn't looking around for information since I don't plan on dealing with that situation for some time.
Here is also an article from hedgehog world about it: http://www.hedgehogworld.com/content/view/141/42/


----------



## sebian

Interesting!

Thanks for the link


----------



## Nancy

I know many people who have had hedgehogs while pregnant, including breeders with many hedgehogs and never had a problem. Most hedgehogs do not carry salmonella and if they did, chances are it would show up before the person got pregnant.

As with everything though, while pregnant, caution needs to be taken because damage done to a developing fetus lasts a lifetime. Pregnancy is only 9 months so during those 9 months, I'd have someone else clean the cage.


----------



## sebian

Oh *sigh* whatever will I do when not cleaning (at least) 3 hedgehog cages for 9 months??!! 

Thanks Nancy (even though you gave my husband another reason to say "no" to me every time I see a baby :roll:  )


----------



## Guest

CDC does link hedgies and other pets to toxoplasmosis, which is the same organism as found in cat litter. So it would be the same precautions.


----------



## Coco

In my mind the most important things to do is to siriously wash our hand before and after handle any hedgehog ,,,,,Purell is the Most important things in the room where are my hedgies ,,,except the hedgehogs and their food lollllllllllllllll


----------



## Hedgie Mama

In case i get pregnant i will be wearing gloves when cleaning out the cage


----------



## Hedgierrt

As a hedgie owner and respiratory therapist, it is VERY important to wash your hands before and after handling your animals and cleaning cages. The name of the disease is toxoplasmosis, there are many things you can do to prevent it along with salmonella. With afew precautions you can have a healthy pregnancy and still play with your pets.


----------



## Hedgie Mama

Just reading this back and find it a little funny as it turns out I was pregnant when I posted and didnt discover until I collected my second hedgie Seoda a couple of weeks later and have been using gloves to clean the cage. But I just read the whole Ringworm Saga on Spikes blog (sorry Spike) and even though I checked out zoonotic diseasesbefore getting hedgies this time last year I am now a little freaked as I will be first time mum in next week or so and have more or less been offline since pregnant and only saw the saga this morning so am a little worried.

I love my hedgies but want to make sure I am good human mum too, so some questions if no one minds

Should I have new baby and hedgies in same room? 
At the moment hedgies are in front room but can move them

Are there concerns I should take regarding new baby and hedgies?
Ok obviously dont house them together joke!  
but washing hands after handling hedgies using gloves to clean faeces from cage 

Any other tips to reassure soon to be Mum welcomed!!!

thank you
:!: :!:


----------



## Lilysmommy

I think the main thing would be to make sure to wash your hands well after handling the hedgehogs anytime, and definitely after cleaning cages or poopy wheels. Hand sanitizer could become your best friend, I know I use it each night after cleaning Lily's wheel. I'm in no way an expert, but I think as long as the cages are kept clean and you wash your hands well after handling the hedgies/any of their things, you should be safe.


----------



## Hedgie Mama

thanks for that any other tips also welcome


----------



## Shelbys Mom

I don't have any tips for you but just wanted to say...

Congratulations on the new baby!!!!!  
Do you know if it's a boy or girl yet?
Any names picked out yet?


----------



## Hedgie Mama

thanks for that not sure but will let ye know around Independence day as thats when the little one is due


----------

